# Favourite Furry Comics



## serph (Dec 2, 2008)

Any comic is fine so long as there is a prevailing sense of furriness. The low bar is where there is 1 token fur or they appear rarely, like the chimera in Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## FurryWurry (Dec 2, 2008)

1. Dreamland Chronicles
http://www.thedreamlandchronicles.com/

2. Strays
http://www.straysonline.com/


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 3, 2008)

Lot of anthro characters in your traditional Marvel universe.  Tigra is the first that comes to mind.


----------



## MaxRaine (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't read all that many comics at all but I really do recommend Wrongside: The Beginning! 
 Its quality is over the top imo =)


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Better Days: http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/   Incest, but it's tasteful and not that bad. Meant for a mature audience I guess, 16+.
Read from beginning.

Fur Piled:  http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html   Very good, got a strong homosexual storyline though, if you like that stuff.
Read from beginning.

Dog's Days of Summer: http://www.dogsdaysofsummer.com/  For only 34 pages online right now, (not sure if they're adding more or purely selling it now), it's good. Small homosexual reference here and nudity.

Suicide For Hire: http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/  I love this comic, some of the writing is kinda long though. Definately read from the beginning or you won't get it. Adult themes, and has a sort of dark and sadistic feel.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 3, 2008)

Lackadaisy is the best comic I've ever read.

I also enjoyed ClosetCoon.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 3, 2008)

DMFA (For almost all audiences) by Amber Williams is a very good one. Funny, tasteful, with just a hint of drama to drive the plot along. Has its good random moments too. ^_^ Kit n Kay Boodle (Adult only), although quite adult and straight-forward in its nature, still makes me smile from time to time. It's cousin comic, Gene Catlow (For all audiences), is very plot oriented, and it's one I like to keep up to date on. Jack (Mature audiences) is very philosophical and, almost, spiritual. It's got intruiging characters that keep you locked with the story, as well as a very intricate style. And TwoKinds (For some audiences) is good for a dramatic plot and good artwork.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 5, 2008)

Try lackadaisy comics. Art work is brilliant and the characters memorable and expressive....and lackadaisy is the only furry non porn comic I know of ^^;  Jay Naylor's 'New World' is also not bad and colored (I think)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie)
http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
http://freefall.purrsia.com/ (Freefall)
http://genecatlow.com (Gene Catlow)
http://www.rhjunior.com/GH/ (Goblin Hollow)
http://www.hamletothehamster.blogspot.com/ (Hamleto the Hamster)("main story" currently on hiatus)
http://www.pholph.com/ (Jack)(Warning: MATURE RATED!)
http://www.rhjunior.com/NT/ (Nip and Tuck)
http://www.rhjunior.com/totq/ (Tales of the Questor)
http://woodsforthetrees.comicgenesis.com/ (Woods For The Trees)
http://whiteponyproductions.com/comicstrips/ctc/present.htm (Cross Time Cafe)
http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/ (Exterminatus Now)
http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/ (Foxfire Chronicles)
http://furthiahigh.comicgenesis.com/ (Furthia High)
http://www.godspack.com/ (The Gods' Pack)
http://kitnkayboodle.comicgenesis.com/ (Kit and Kay Boodle) (MATURE RATED)
http://www.peteristhewolf.com/ (Peter Is The Wolf)
http://www.raizap.com/sdamned/ (Slightly Damned)
http://subjecttochange.comicgenesis.com/ (Subject To Change)
http://mynarskiforest.purrsia.com/ (Tales From The Mynarski Forest)

These are updated sporadically or on hiatus:
http://www.furnation.com/A_D/ (Anthros & Dungeons)
http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/ (Black Tapestries)
http://www.rhjunior.com/CC/ (Camp Calomine)
http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html (Fur-piled)(MATURE-RATED)
http://furfire.org/ (Furfire)
http://www.lunardiaries.com/ (Lunar Diaries)
http://www.bibp.com/macropodia/index.php (Macropod Madness)
http://www.tfsnewworld.com/ (New World)
http://picklejuice.comicgenesis.com/ (Office Bitch)(MATURE)
http://www.sankam.net/PA_Current.html (Persona Animus)
http://www.rhjunior.com/TH/ (Tallyho!)
http://nbanc.co.uk/ (Not Big and Not Clever) (Mostly just videos now)
http://www.bristled-comic.com/ (Bristled)
http://www.otterdude.com/ (Dume)


This is all the webcomics I read.


----------



## YiffYanWolf (Dec 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
> http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
> http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie)
> http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
> ...


 
Well you have alot of Favorites don't ya? 
My favorite Furry comic is Concession because it has great drawing and a good story. And oh yeah, Lots of sex. Can't forget the sex ;3.
(oh and slightly damned isn't a furry webcomic.)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 6, 2008)

YiffYanWolf said:


> Well you have alot of Favorites don't ya?
> My favorite Furry comic is Concession because it has great drawing and a good story. And oh yeah, Lots of sex. Can't forget the sex ;3.
> (oh and slightly damned isn't a furry webcomic.)



Funny, considering it has anthros, I consider it one.

Anyway, not all the comics update daily. Ranges from daily to once a week and in case of Anthros and Dungeons, twice a month.


----------



## Unstupefed (Dec 6, 2008)

mine is just LATOOB :3


----------



## MayDay (Dec 7, 2008)

I've just finished reading 'better days' and all I gotta say is I thoroughly enjoyed it!^^

I won't dish out too many spoilers but the comic works it's way up from talking about childhood stuff to a 'desperate housewives, to 'Beverly hills 90210' to 'Bourne identity'  4 outta 5 stars for me


----------



## WhiteHowl (Dec 7, 2008)

MayDay said:


> I've just finished reading 'better days' and all I gotta say is I thoroughly enjoyed it!^^
> 
> I won't dish out too many spoilers but the comic works it's way up from talking about childhood stuff to a 'desperate housewives, to 'Beverly hills 90210' to 'Bourne identity'  4 outta 5 stars for me


isn't Desperate Housewives and 91210 both very horrible?


----------



## MayDay (Dec 7, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> isn't Desperate Housewives and 91210 both very horrible?



desperate housewives terrible?  By season 3 maybe but season 1 was not bad

If it helps, the comic didn't go overboard with too much of the 91210 and desperate housewives genre. Besides, did I mention 'Bourne identity'?


----------



## arcticsilver (Dec 7, 2008)

I would have to say 2kinds is my favorite furry comic right up there with our favorite fat cat that loves Lasagna Garfield.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

The cat dancer series.  Omaha


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Dec 8, 2008)

For me, I do enjoy Sabrina online of course, and a fav of mine is http://www.rhjunior.com/GH/ (Goblin Hollow).

Any anime ones I would like as well, a mix of anime and furry....

Kimmy_skunk


----------



## Willis Ax (Dec 9, 2008)

Better Days

Jack

I read and enjoy both of these comics. I haven't finished either of them though.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Dec 10, 2008)

digger is the best furry webcomic if you disagree then you are wrong but in an awesome way because it means there is a really good furry webcomic that you havent read

http://www.graphicsmash.com/comics/digger.php?view=archive&chapter=5028&mpe=1


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 10, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> digger is the best furry webcomic if you disagree then you are wrong but in an awesome way because it means there is a really good furry webcomic that you havent read
> 
> http://www.graphicsmash.com/comics/digger.php?view=archive&chapter=5028&mpe=1



You have to subscribe just to be able to read the comic (which has less background than Better Days, judging from the first and last strips, which are the only ones available to non-subscribers)? No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## Cavy (Dec 10, 2008)

One of my favorite web comics is 2kinds. The web comic is pretty cool.


----------



## serph (Dec 11, 2008)

So.... Many..... COMICS!! but all with one thing in common: they're all webcomics ('cept the Marvel universe (thank you Hyenaworks) which is more often than not, still just people with unhuman abiliies) So to clarify, again I say ANY comic. and my contributions:
 7 Have been posted by TyVulpine,
+Anima.

That is all. Bravin out. *_kchzzzhck*_


----------



## MooglePower (Dec 12, 2008)

Circles
Buffalo Wings
Associated Student Bodies
Coyote River Ranch
Dog's Days of Summer


----------



## nachoboy (Dec 12, 2008)

as far as webcomics go, i suggest Lackadaisy [lackadaisycats.com] and Campus Critters [whitefrogstudio.com]. unfortunately, that second one hasn't really been updated at all in the last two years, and none of the first strips are available on the internet [as far as i can tell], so that's kinda lame.

and not webcomics? Mouse Guard, maybe. i've never read much of it, but what i've seen is pretty awesome. also, in the Captain Marvel [DC, like Shazam! and stuff, not the lame Marvel Comics guy] there's a character named Mr. Tawny, and he's a tiger who talks and wears clothes. and maybe Rocketo by Frank Espinosa counts... there's dogmen and tigermen and fishmen in that, plus it's pretty much the most beautiful comics i've ever seen. i can't wait until the next book comes out.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 21, 2008)

I just got completely caught up with Better Days... it's my favorite by virtue of being the only one I've read in full.

What I liked most about it is probably the character development... it takes the characters from when they're ten or so, and at this point I think they're in their mid-twenties for the most part.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 22, 2008)

better days
new world
suicide for hire
twokind
catena
slightly dammed(some what furry)
and thats what i read


----------



## Phano (Dec 22, 2008)

I always kind of liked Mouse Guard. I have most of the first volume of Erma Felna. Havoc Inc. is always good for a few yuks.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

VVhiteWolf said:


> Better Days: http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/   Incest, but it's tasteful and not that bad. Meant for a mature audience I guess, 16+.
> Read from beginning.



This one for me, great storyline and is updated twice a week. I've been reading this comic even before I knew I was a furry. lol


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 22, 2008)

I bloody love Jay Naylor's better day's series. It has twists, humor and the occasional sex acts.

My only complaint is the sex. Sex is fine but every chapter, someone gets laid.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 22, 2008)

The Eye of Ramalach.  Skips on smut for plot, which is what I look for in a webcomic.  If I want smut, I'll look it up somewhere besides "Comic Archive".

EDIT:



			
				fangborn said:
			
		

> slightly dammed(some what furry)


  Don't let Chu see that, she'd have your throat she would!


----------



## fangborn (Dec 22, 2008)

Attaman said:


> Don't let Chu see that, she'd have your throat she would!



whys that?


----------



## Attaman (Dec 22, 2008)

fangborn said:


> whys that?



She insists that Slightly Damned is not a Furry comic.  When classified as Furry she tends to be, well, less than pleased.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 23, 2008)

Attaman said:


> She insists that Slightly Damned is not a Furry comic.  When classified as Furry she tends to be, well, less than pleased.



well i guess its not quite furry the only reason i say there is some furry in it i because of rhea and here race.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 23, 2008)

http://derideal.com/

A work of genius and beauty.


----------



## wolfikurt (Dec 27, 2008)

.


----------



## crosser (Dec 28, 2008)

If webcomics count i liked FurWillFly.  It was funny and mainly stuck wit furries except for one guy though.  But, it was still good.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Dec 28, 2008)

Let's see... my favorite ones are be: ''Extinctioners'', ''Sequential Art'', ''Better Days'' and ''Catena''. 
There are some other great ones, but I enjoy these most.


----------



## Jahd (Dec 28, 2008)

Usagi Yojimbo...it's not furry for furry's sake, but it's high enough quality that anyone can enjoy it.

Outlanders. A sci-fi space opera by Johji Manabe. It has entertaining characters and a decent story.

http://poisonedminds.com/. A webcomic, varies between slice of life and sci fi. The characters are a hoot though.


----------



## karic (Jan 8, 2009)

i happen to like smutty fur comics lol but my favorite has to be better days. really good story.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sweat & Sex (ReptileCynrik and Falcon McCooper, not sure if it counts though)
Genus Male
Roommates
Demon Hunter (Fel or someone)
Fur Piled
Dogs Days of Summer
And a few more but I forget


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

Genus Male, and Dogs Days of Summer, are my fave, I own Dogs days of Summer, but i can't find Genus Male  on some sites, but  thats all I know ;3


----------



## ClosetMonster (Feb 13, 2009)

I enjoy:
"Babe in the Woods" http://babeinthewoods.comicgenesis.com/
     (Gotta plug that one, it's my own  )
"Kevin & Kell"  http://www.kevinandkell.com/
"Broken Plot Device"  http://www.brokenplotdevice.com/
"Housepets"  http://www.housepetscomic.com/
"Two Lumps"  http://www.twolumps.net/
"Fuzznuts"  http://fuzznuts.spiderspawn.com/
"Loyalty & Liberty"  http://loyaltyliberty.com/
"Sabrina Online"  http://www.sabrina-online.com/thismonth.html
"Doemain of Our Own"  http://www.doemain.com/

Most are PG-13 at worst.  Some are simply "talking animals" rather than furry, but still, they're fun.


----------



## Rezema (Feb 14, 2009)

> http://derideal.com/
> 
> A work of genius and beauty.



I would have to agree with you there, Derideal is one of my favourates =3


----------



## PidgeyPower (Feb 14, 2009)

I've only read Derideal


----------



## squishy (Feb 16, 2009)

I have unfortunately only read Jack, Fur-piled, dog days of summer and closet coon.

Just started on better days and suicide for hire though and loving them. Jack However still wins out as my all time fav.


----------



## Orion928 (Feb 22, 2009)

better days, and sabrina online.  those are probably my 2 favorites.  unless you count the original Archie sonic comics [i know i dont] because im an uber nerd at that XD


----------



## Darlem (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't believe Las Lindas isn't on here. Jack and Better Days are Amazing as well.


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't believe nobody here's ever heard of _My Cage_ - this is the furriest thing I've ever seen in mainstream newspaper comics. Norm is a platypus trying to keep his creative dreams alive while working as an office drone: 

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/mycage.asp?date=20090129

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/mycage.asp?date=20090128

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/mycage.asp?date=20090131

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/mycage.asp?date=20090217
   (this one is a real world meets furry world gag)

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/fun/mycage.asp?date=20090219


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 26, 2009)

MaxRaine said:


> I don't read all that many comics at all but I really do recommend Wrongside: The Beginning!
> Its quality is over the top imo =)


 
I just started reading that one thanks to your post. I have to say it is pretty awsome!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 14, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
> http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
> http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie)
> http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
> ...



Added a new comic to my list.


----------



## -WoLf BaNe- (Mar 18, 2009)

WATCH THIS SPACE>>>>>>>>>>>>  http://bonkifiedart.com/comics/playbyheart.html

It is shaping up to be something amazing


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm going to tell you Ty the same thing I told Fangborn:  Chu does not consider Slightly Damned to be a Furry Comic.  Also, I'm pretty sure "Peter is the Wolf" has been on Hiatus for... at least a year now, so you may want to bump it down a category.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 18, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I'm going to tell you Ty the same thing I told Fangborn:  Chu does not consider Slightly Damned to be a Furry Comic.  Also, I'm pretty sure "Peter is the Wolf" has been on Hiatus for... at least a year now, so you may want to bump it down a category.



Hate to tell you, but PITW has been updating every weekend...guess you don't check it often...


----------



## Elv02 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am so tempted to put VG Cats down. They're cats, that are shaped like humans... But they're not really the furry type...


----------



## tomwaya (Mar 19, 2009)

I gotta go with Anti Social Behavior from a totally biased standpoint that I drew it! 
http://furplanet.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=316

otherwise Coyote River Ranch is amazing and doesn't get nearly enough credit in my book


----------



## tubbypanda (Mar 19, 2009)

De Cape Et De Crocs ("Cloak and Fang")

A French graphic novel series set in an imaginary 17th Century Europe. Lots of sophisticated literary and poetic references dot the artwork and dialogue, including everything from Cyrano De Bergerac to current French hip-hop.

Great read for those fluent in French.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 19, 2009)

Elv02 said:


> I am so tempted to put VG Cats down. They're cats, that are shaped like humans... But they're not really the furry type...


 
Scott did mention that he had no idea what furry was when he started drawing VG Cats. He said he has always seen them as cartoons.


----------



## Elv02 (Mar 19, 2009)

Lulian said:


> Scott did mention that he had no idea what furry was when he started drawing VG Cats. He said he has always seen them as cartoons.



Really? I wonder if he's a furry. Nah, probably not.

Also, awesome Avatar. I want a stain glass of Gordon...


----------



## cpam (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's a few of my favorite webcomics:

*Doc Rat*
*Kevin And Kell*
*Code Name Hunter*
*Faux Pas*
*Felina: Cat Wants A Job*
*Freefall*
*Little Tales*
*Mandy*
*Newshounds*
*Cuore Voodoo*
*Deer Me*
*Devia*
*Fission Chicken*
*Raine Dog*
*Zodiac*

And I'll throw my own in for good measure:

*Champion Of Katara*
*Felicia: The Sorceress' Apprentice*
*Mr Cow*
*Seeker's Quest*
*Stars 'N' Stripes*


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 21, 2009)

Lately, I have been reading only two Webcomics:  Immel's Consession and PriestRevan's 2s A Company.  They are both equally entertaining, but Consession is by far much more random.  I would advise reading through _all_ of the posts so that you can get all of the background information that goes along with each character.  Also, it is fun to see how the artists' art styles develop and change over time.  Either way, they both keep me entertained when I face boredom.  :3


----------



## xiath (Mar 22, 2009)

For the last 3 nights I have been reading the comic Jack from 10:00 P.M. to 2 A.M. and I finally got to the last page tonight.  I love that comic

The other comic I love is Fur-piled.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 22, 2009)

xiath said:


> For the last 3 nights I have been reading the comic Jack from 10:00 P.M. to 2 A.M. and I finally got to the last page tonight.  I love that comic
> 
> The other comic I love is Fur-piled.



Two of my favorites to be sure.  Jack's Debts is the only webcomic story arc that ever made me cry.

Fur-piled is just awesome.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Mar 22, 2009)

I dunno if I would consider it furry but I read Pride of Life.
I've also read DDOS (dog days of summer)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by Ty Vulpine  
http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
http://freefall.purrsia.com/ (Freefall)
http://genecatlow.com (Gene Catlow)
http://www.rhjunior.com/GH/ (Goblin Hollow)
http://www.hamletothehamster.blogspot.com/ (Hamleto the Hamster)("main story" currently on hiatus)
http://www.pholph.com/ (Jack)(Warning: MATURE RATED!)
http://www.rhjunior.com/NT/ (Nip and Tuck)
http://www.rhjunior.com/totq/ (Tales of the Questor)
http://woodsforthetrees.comicgenesis.com/ (Woods For The Trees)
http://whiteponyproductions.com/comi...tc/present.htm (Cross Time Cafe)
http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/ (Exterminatus Now)
http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/ (Foxfire Chronicles)
http://furthiahigh.comicgenesis.com/ (Furthia High)
http://www.godspack.com/ (The Gods' Pack)
http://kitnkayboodle.comicgenesis.com/ (Kit and Kay Boodle) (MATURE RATED)
http://www.peteristhewolf.com/ (Peter Is The Wolf)
http://www.raizap.com/sdamned/ (Slightly Damned)
http://subjecttochange.comicgenesis.com/ (Subject To Change)
http://mynarskiforest.purrsia.com/ (Tales From The Mynarski Forest)
http://weeshcomic.com (Weesh) *NEW ADDITION*
http://www.fw-adventures.com/ (FW! Adventures) *NEW ADDITION*
http://crimsonflagcomic.com/ (Crimson Flag) *NEW ADDITION*


These are updated sporadically or on hiatus:
http://www.furnation.com/A_D/ (Anthros & Dungeons)
http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/ (Black Tapestries)
http://www.rhjunior.com/CC/ (Camp Calomine)
http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html (Fur-piled)(MATURE-RATED)
http://furfire.org/ (Furfire)
http://www.lunardiaries.com/ (Lunar Diaries)
http://www.bibp.com/macropodia/index.php (Macropod Madness)
http://www.tfsnewworld.com/ (New World)
http://picklejuice.comicgenesis.com/ (Office Bitch)(MATURE)
http://www.sankam.net/PA_Current.html (Persona Animus)
http://www.rhjunior.com/TH/ (Tallyho!)
http://nbanc.co.uk/ (Not Big and Not Clever) (Mostly just videos now)
http://www.bristled-comic.com/ (Bristled)
http://www.otterdude.com/ (Dume)
http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie) ("main" story finished, occasional strips to be printed)


This is all the webcomics I read.


Updated with moving Ozy & Millie to "Sporadic" section and adding two new comics (not counting Weesh).


----------



## Spunky Wedgewood (Mar 24, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Originally Posted by Ty Vulpine
> http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
> http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
> http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
> ...


 

I read through EVERY. LAST. ONE. I'm suffering through withdrawl here.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 25, 2009)

http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com/

Because it has a human in it, It's not totally furry, so I can read it.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 25, 2009)

Otterdude seems to be broke, hope it comes back.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 25, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Otterdude seems to be broke, hope it comes back.



Dume? It's under reconstruction, as the comic has been on hiatus since last March.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Mar 26, 2009)

Furry webcomics, huh? Ummm...

Better Days, Broken Plot Device, Coming Up Violet, Concession, Exterminatus Now, Fletcher Apts., Goblin Hollow/Nip & Tuck/Tales of the Questor, Housepets!, Jack, Kevn & Kell, Las Lindas, P.S.I. (sort of), Peter is the Wolf, Sabrina Online, The End of Things, The Foxfire Chronicles, The Pride of Life, The Suburban Jungle, The Unstuffed, and TwoKinds (and VG Cats I guess).


----------



## Rytes (Mar 26, 2009)

i've been reading Jack for the longest.


----------

